# Fav Western Discipline ???



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Just wondering what everyones fav western discipline is???

XX


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I would have to say barrel racing. I just love that turn and burn...lol although I don't do it :wink: I could watch it for HOURS!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Barrel racing is pretty cool...I like when they go back really fast.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Anything involving cows. I love to team pen and sort. I enjoy trail riding just as much.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd have to say cutting, it's sooo much fun!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

yeah, barrel racing or cutting... they're both pretty great to watch!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I love barrel racing. I dont do any of it myself, but would love to do it someday.


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

*team penning*

TEAM PENNING!!!!!!!!! so much funn and such a thrill


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cutting..there are some very quick and smart horses!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

barrels and poles....obviously becaue i do them lol


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Team Penning! It is the best. :lol:


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

show trail


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Barrel racing, definitely!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Barrel Racing! Cause I do it and I love the Rush!!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hmmm i barrel race so thats my obvious answer lol!  but i also love running poles and goat tying!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I like western pleasure because its pretty. But barrels just because I love the turns.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I love horsemanship. The combination of a horse having the ability to be that manouverable (sp?), basically doing every reining move except a sliding stop, but with even more precision and control. When it's done right, it feels and looks like nothing else.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only "western" type thing I watch is Extreme Cowboy Race. I know its not really a discipline but its fun to watch and I always say "oh yea I could do that!" 
This is a long video but it explains the race They needed to cut the commercials :? 
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/extreme-cowboy-race-season-2-show-1/1197243500


----------



## horsey gal (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I love reining and really want to do it some day hopefully soon! But, for now I just do Horsemanship patterns which is kinda similar, but I really want to do sliding stops! So, reining definitely. It's amazing to watch. Aah...I hope I do it one day...


----------

